# How do you pronounce CAO?



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I was watching a game show (the Spanish version of Family Feud). One of the families was named Cao (pronounced kind of like the English word "cow"). So that got me to thinking, "Have I been pronouncing the cigar name wrong?" I pronounce it like spelling it out: C-A-O, rather than like "cow." Now I am thinking it might be a surname, Cao.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The biggest laugh I get is when people walk into a cigar shop and ask if they carry "cows" or "K O" cigars.

CAO are the initials for Cano (pronounced Johnno) Ozgener, The founder of CAO.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

CAO is the founders initials, Cano A Ozgener, so C-A-O is correct, also the band of AVO cigars is actually an A and U (romanized U which is a V) inside a circle.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Not Carl, Cano


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> also the band of AVO cigars is actually an A and U (romanized U which is a V) inside a circle.


Wait, I thought the the circle around the A and the V was the O of AVO, not that the V was really the U of Uvezian.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bigfoot said:


> Not Carl, Cano


damn your right...I actually blanked on the first name and Carl came to mind.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

MMarsden said:


> Wait, I thought the the circle around the A and the V was the O of AVO, not that the V was really the U of Uvezian.


nope. In an interview with Smoke Magazine about cigar bands Avo clarified the common misconception. I'll try and dig out the issue (it was about 2 years ago)


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

CAO , in spanish would be (se-a-o) 
and AVO in spanish (a-ve - o)


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I read somewhere that "Avo" was Mr. Uvezian's first name.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BadMormon said:


> I read somewhere that "Avo" was Mr. Uvezian's first name.


it is, but the band on the cigar is as I noted up above, hence the misconception about the band


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Brian, for clearing up for me the pronunciation of Cano. You can imagine my West Texas drawl saying Cain-o.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you guys are so smart :brick:


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The biggest laugh I get is when people walk into a cigar shop and ask if they carry "cows" or "K O" cigars.
> 
> CAO are the initials for Cano (pronounced Johnno) Ozgener, The founder of CAO.


Don't Let BigFoot BS you..

CAO comes from the Latin word Caohonies.

Cause their cigars have balls.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL, now thats funny!!


----------

